# Problem with installation of MySQL



## MorroW (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi! I have a problem with the installation of MySQL on my VPS. I have installed FreeBSD 8.2 32 bit. Here is the error:







I don't know how to fix this, please help me.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like it*'*s just having trouble accessing the download sites, which can happen from time to time, although it's unusual to see problems with so many sites at the same time. You can either wait for a while and try again, or try to manually connect to one of the sites, download the required file, move it to /usr/ports/distfiles and retry your installation.


----------



## MorroW (Feb 8, 2014)

I downloaded it from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports ... .32.tar.gz and *I* put it _in_ /usr/ports/datafiles and this is still not working.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 8, 2014)

Did you mean /usr/ports/distfiles? Please show the error.


----------



## MorroW (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes I mean /usr/ports/distfiles.







```
size mismatch: expected 24625029, actual 24589274
```

But how i can change size?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 8, 2014)

Do you have an up to date ports tree? The current version of databases/mysql55-server and databases/mysql55-client in my ports tree is 5.5.36. You are trying to install 5.5.32. The size of the distfile is in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/distinfo.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Problem with instalation mysql*



			
				MorroW said:
			
		

> I have installed FreeBSD 8.2 32 bit


Why are you using an old and unsupported version on a _new_ installation? Support for FreeBSD 8.2 ended in July 2012. If you must use an 8 version please use 8.4, it will be supported until June 2015.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup


----------

